
Show HN: EuroKeks, a stock exchange parody for memes (35.000 orders processed) - logicien
https://eurokeks.com/
======
logicien
We also managed to hold 400 concurrent connections of realtime trade and
complex queries. The site is free and without ads. We also got a working
democracy to decide economic decisions.

------
Heraclite
I thought of KEK40 as soon as I saw the title.

On a side not, I'm interested in the potential of meme magic although It's
completely esoteric and goes against hyper-rational HN spirit ;)

~~~
logicien
Here is the KEK40 with other composite indices:
[https://eurokeks.com/indices/kek40](https://eurokeks.com/indices/kek40) I
guess meme are viral cultural references so they have some sort of social
cohesion power!

------
logicien
Just finished implementing the national meme markets:
[https://eurokeks.com/memes/national?country=FR](https://eurokeks.com/memes/national?country=FR)
(alpha2 country code)

------
superasn
Looks good and really well done. How much time did you invest into making
this?

~~~
logicien
About 10 days.

~~~
juliangoldsmith
Were those full-time? Ten days isn't a long time, in any case. Looks pretty
nice.

~~~
logicien
Thanks, you can get things up and running pretty fast with RoR if you're used
to it!

------
Toast_
This is fantastic.

~~~
logicien
Thanks a lot! We're having lots of fun!

------
NTripleOne
Hah, you beat me to it. I was in the conceptual stage of something very
similar to this.

------
logicien
Just added Github Oauth for those who requested it.

------
bfu
How will this affect the price of rare pepes?

~~~
logicien
You can get the PEPE composite index here:
[https://eurokeks.com/indices/pepe](https://eurokeks.com/indices/pepe) Still a
pretty high demand for rare pepes.

------
pawadu
Is this related to r/MemeEconomy ?

~~~
logicien
Started as a coding challenge/joke for /r/MemeEconomy and then took off with
european subs.

